# empyre clothing



## BurtonAvenger

zumiez store brand


----------



## Guest

OOOOOO okayy... thxx


----------



## Guest

yeah they are zumiez brand, I got a jacket and some pants of theirs 2 seasons back when I worked for them, I liked em baggy fit and they kept me warm.


----------



## llcooljunr

zumies brand... I bought a jacket from them during the off season, real inexpensive, but it did its job.


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of Empyre pants. Bought them solely for the green/black plaid style (and were on sale). As a bonus, they kept me just as dry and warm as my Columbia pants.


----------



## Guest

*empyre stuff*

I have a snowboarding jacket and pants that I bought from zumiez. write me back if you're interested. 



mAdHaTTer3392 said:


> let me start off my saying hi and i am new to the forum...
> i have been snowboarding for 3 years and will be for 4 this season...
> 
> i have an empyre coat, and just got another empyre hoodie...
> i was wondering if anyone else has anything empyre?
> and i tried finding a website for them but i couldnt find one?
> just zumies.


----------



## RomeBeta32

vtecbrown said:


> I have a pair of Empyre pants. Bought them solely for the green/black plaid style (and were on sale). As a bonus, they kept me just as dry and warm as my Columbia pants.


I was gonna buy those when they were on sale, went back and they were gone!!! Good quality for the priced though. I'd rock it


----------



## Guest

does anyone have anything to say about thier waterproof snow fleece, i was thinking of picking one up, how warm are they? thanks ahead of time


----------



## Guest

eh they seem a bit on the cheaper side. i'm not quite sure the waterproofing/breathability.


----------

